# Karpfenangeln: Mein Sommer im Dschungelcamp!



## Franz_16 (3. September 2017)

*Mein Sommer im Dschungelcamp! *​
Zugegeben, der August zählt nicht gerade zu meinen anglerischen Lieblingsmonaten. Was Raubfische angeht ist das oftmals eine sehr zähe Angelegenheit. 
Gut wenn man da in den Angelurlaub z.B. nach Skandinavien flüchten kann. 

Aber was wenn nicht?  Genau vor dieser Fragestellung stand ich in diesem Sommer und bin irgendwann auf die Idee gekommen, es nach Jahren der „Abstinenz“ mal wieder etwas intensiver auf Karpfen zu probieren. 

Hier in der Oberpfalz hat man als Karpfenangler durchaus einige Möglichkeiten. Es gibt eine Hand voll recht stark frequentierter Tageskarten-Seen mit sehr kapitalen Fischen und mit der Naab auch einen Fluss mit einem sehr interessanten Karpfenbestand. Ich würde lügen, wenn ich behaupten würde die Fischgröße sei mir egal, deshalb sollten schon schöne Exemplare im Zielgewässer vorhanden sein. In diesem Sommer war mir aber auch der Aspekt „Ruhe“ nicht unwichtig. Ich wollte bei den geplanten Ansitzen so weit es eben geht meine Ruhe haben. Und so realistisch muss man sein, ein Gewässer in dem 50-Pfünder schwimmen und das noch dazu kaum befischt wird, ist auch in der dünn besiedelten und wasserreichen Oberpfalz ein Wunschtraum. 

Also musste irgendein Kompromiss her, zumal ich eben auch ein Gewässer brauchte, das sich sehr gut für mehrere Kurzsessions eignet. Nach einigem hin- und her überlegen fiel meine Wahl dann auf eine wilde, etwas vergessene Sandgrube in überschaubarer Größe. Der Karpfenbestand ist was die Stückzahl angeht sehr überschaubar, ein typisches Low-Stock Gewässer ohne die hier sonst üblichen Massen an Satzkarpfen. 







Wenn man sich das Gelände so anschaut, bekommt man den Eindruck hier wurden die Arbeiten sehr plötzlich beendet, ein zunächst vorgesehener Bereich wurde offensichtlich nicht mehr erschlossen. 

Dieser Eindruck setzt sich auch unter Wasser fort. Während die meisten Sand- und Kiesgruben eine typische Badewannen-Struktur aufweisen geht’s hier unter Wasser „drunter und drüber“. Es gibt immerwieder Gräben und große Felsformationen unter Wasser. Gerade die Felsen, die stellenweise bis zu 30cm unter der Oberfläche hochkommen machen ein Angeln durchaus anspruchsvoll.

Zunächst sollte man natürlich wissen, wo sich diese befinden und dann sollte man auch noch versuchen, die Fische oder viel mehr die Schnur im Drill von diesen „Schnurkillern“ fernzuhalten.

Aber gut, etwas anspruchsvoll darf es ja durchaus sein. 

Der See ist sehr schlecht zugänglich. Die beiden kurzen Uferseiten an denen man laufen kann ohne sich die Haxen zu brechen und die eigentlich auch schöne Angeslstellen bieten würden sind mit Einschränkungen belegt. Am einen Ende darf man keine Bivvys aufstellen, am anderen Ende darf man das Ufer gar nicht erst betreten. Bleiben nur noch 2 Seiten übrig. Ein ca. 15% steiler Abhang auf der einen, und ein breiter, total verwachsender Schilfgürtel auf der anderen Seite. 

Ich habe mir dann in Ruhe etwas Zeit genommen und mir verschiedene Stellen angeschaut. Am Ende entschied ich mich für eine ganz winzige Stelle im Schilfgürtel. Ein Biber hatte hier ursprünglich wohl mal seinen „Ausgang“ aus dem Wasser und einen schmalen „Gang“ im Schilfgürtel erstellt. 






Sehr schön, hier sollte also meine Angelstelle für die nächsten Wochen sein. 
Klein, unauffällig, sumpfiges Ufer dazu etwas abschüssig, schwierig zu werfen und Mücken gibt es auch nicht zu knapp – alles in allem für viele Angler nicht sehr einladend.  

Als leidenschaftlicher Spinnfischer kenne ich die Struktur des Sees relativ gut – wenns allerdings auf Karpfen gehen soll muss manche Ecke dann doch nochmal genauer unter die Lupe genommen werden. 

Da der Einsatz von Booten hier nicht gestattet ist, muss man sich was anderes einfallen lassen. Ich bin ein Freund von einfachen Lösungen. Deshalb schnappte ich mir meine Futtertonne sowie einen 180cm langen Kescherstab und begab mich „schwimmend“ auf Erkundungstour. Man kann das Gewässer so wirklich extrem intensiv untersuchen, man weiß genau wo ein Ast liegt, wie der Grund beschaffen ist kann mit der Schaufel auch mal „Bodenproben“ nehmen und natürlich sehr genau füttern. 






Direkt vor meiner Angelstelle, auf ca. 65m Distanz steht eine kleine Insel im Wasser. Die Erkundungstour ergab, dass die Insel in Richtung Seemitte unter Wasser zunächst noch einige Meter sehr flach ausläuft um dann plötzlich völlig senkrecht in Form eine Felswand ins tiefere Wasser abzufallen. Wow, das sieht gut aus! 

Nicht nur dass es eine spannende Struktur ist, die Felswand ist auch nach Süd-Westen ausgerichtet. Das bedeutet, immer bei Westwind sammeln sich an der Felswand Nährstoffe sowie Treibgut jeglicher Form deshalb finden Fische hier neben einer guten Unterstandsmöglichkeit auch immer wieder Nahrung.

Ich erkundete den Bereich vor der Insel dann noch intensiv mit meiner „Lotstange“ und konnte eine  recht gleichbleibende Tiefe von ca. 1,80m feststellen. Der Grund war hier sandig. Nicht hart, aber auch nicht schlammig. Das passt, hier kann man gut angeln! 

Eine „große“ Futterkampagne war hier wohl nicht nötig. Einfach das vorhandene natürliche Nahrungsangebot um ein paar gelbe Körner erweitern müsste doch ausreichen um die Fische entweder länger am Platz zu halten als sie ohnehin schon hier waren, oder aber sie dazu zu bewegen „öfter“ hier vorbeizuschauen. 

Dieser Spot ist so markant, dass ich ihn in einem stark von Karpfenanglern frequentierten Gewässer eher meiden würde. Hier aber drängte sich der Spot so dermaßen auf, dass ich einfach nicht Nein sagen konnte.  

Ich war schon gleich euphorisch, da musste auf jeden Fall was gehen. In meiner Euphorie blendete ich  aus, dass ich künftig natürlich auch immer wieder mal dort rausschwimmen musste wenn ich die Fische bei Laune halten wollte. Bei 30°C Luft- und 25°C Wassertemperatur eine leichte Übung. Aber was mach ich wenns 12°C hat und regnet? 
Egal - Wird schon irgendwie gehen. 

Meine zweite Stelle sollte sich vom „Insel-Spot“ dann sehr deutlich unterscheiden. Ich entschied mich dafür am Schilfgürtel, also quasi direkt unter der Rutenspitze zu fischen.

Nur 3 Meter vom Ufer entfernt, fällt es bereits auf 2 Meter Tiefe ab. 
Der Grund ist hier recht weich, teilweise auch schlammig. Diese Struktur erstreckt sich beinahe über die gesamte Uferlänge entlang des Schilfgürtels. Meine zweite Stelle war also jetzt kein von der Natur vorgegebener Spot. Den würde ich hier selber anlegen müssen.

Das kann etwas dauern, hat aber auch den ein oder anderen Vorteil wie etwa, dass ich den Spot "verschieben" konnte. Um die Stelle nicht durch meine eigene Unruhe am Angelplatz zu stören und auch um sie etwas schwerer zugägnlich zu machen, entschied ich mich den Spot ca. 15-20 Meter neben meinem Angelplatz anzulegen. 

Dadurch war der Winkel zwischen meinem Angelplatz und meinem ufernahen Spot extrem spitz. Bedingt durch das hohe Schilf konnte man die Stelle eigentlich nur anwerfen, wenn man zum Auswerfen ein, zwei Meter ins Wasser ging und parallel zum Ufer warf. 

Ich verzichtete an beiden Stellen auf jede Form der Markierung. Also keine H-Bojen, Stangen etc. Wenn ich Landmarken habe, an denen ich mich orientieren kann benutze ich diese auch. Sorgt für viel weniger Aufmerksamkeit bei anderen Anglern und muss gerade wenn man Spots länger befischen möchte, sicher kein Fehler sein. 






Damit sich die Karpfen hier an der ufernahen Stelle länger tummelten, musste man ihnen aber vermutlich schon in gewisser Regelmäßigkeit einige Leckereien anbieten. 






So, der grobe Plan stand. Zwei Spots, ein „natürlicher“ und ein künstlich geschaffener. 

Da mir für ausgedehnte Mehrtages-Sessions die Zeit fehlt war die Taktik klar: 
Immer wieder Kurzansitze von ein paar Stunden machen und versuchen einigermaßen schnell Fische zu fangen und wenns irgendwie geht, auch mal eine Nacht am Wasser bleiben.

Das ganze dann auch noch ohne Urlaub und während der Arbeitswoche. Ja sicher, optimal ist das nicht – aber immerhin schon mal viel besser als gar nicht zu angeln.

Dann gings endlich ans Angeln. 






Der erste Ansitz brachte mir direkt 2 Fische ein! Wie zu erwarten, kamen beide vor der Insel. 











Das ging schon mal gut los. Mit den ersten Erfahrungen im Gepäck trat ich zufrieden die Heimreise an und freute mich schon auf die nächsten Ansitze. 

Bevor es wieder ans Wasser ging, optimierte ich meine Ausrüstung noch etwas. Einerseits knotete ich an beiden Ruten ca. 2 Rutenlängen 0,50er Schlagschnur vor. Falls es im Drill doch mal einen Schnurkontakt mit den Felsen geben sollte wollte ich etwas mehr Sicherheit haben. Weiterhin mistete ich alles aus, was ich nicht brauchen würde. Denn Auf- und Abbau müssen bei Kurzsessions einfach blitzschnell gehen. 5-10 Minuten dann musste ich je nach Situation entweder Angel- oder Heimfahrbereit sein. Und wenn man sich aufs wesentliche begrenzt klappt das auch erstaunlich gut. 

Auf das lästige Aus- und Einräumen des Autos das einem nach bzw. vor dem Angeln zu Hause erwartet verzichtete ich soweit es möglich war übrigens gänzlich. Mein Gerödel lag den ganzen August über immer komplett einsatzbereit im Auto. Das gewährte mir die benötigte Flexibilität. 

Auch machte ich keinen großen Aufwand um das Ablegen der Ruten am Ufer. Ein Rodpod samt Wasserwaage zum Ausrichten der Buzzerbars war hier nicht gefragt. Bankstick, Rute drauf und fertig. Sieht halt nicht sehr profimäßig aus, geht aber blitzschnell. Davon ab, mag ich es aber eigentlich auch ganz gerne so zu angeln. 






Auch wenn Auf- und Abbau bei mir ganz schnell gehen müssen – beim ausbringen Ruten gibt es keine Hektik. Die Ruten müssen für mein Gefühl „perfekt“ liegen – egal wie lange es dauert oder wie oft ich werfen muss. Es ist meiner Meinung nach wesentlich effektiver eine Stunde mit dem Legen der Ruten zu verbringen, als eine Stunde im Stuhl zu sitzen und auf den Biss an einer schlecht gelegten Rute zu warten.

Bereits beim zweiten Ansitz war dann auch Fischaktivität an der ufernahen Stelle zu beobachten und ich hatte an beiden Spots „Fisch am Platz“. 

Der grundsätzliche Plan war also schonmal recht gut aufgegangen. Jetzt mussten die Fische nur noch von meinen Plätzen in meinen Kescher kommen. 

Ich begann daher mit verschiedenen Ködern zu experimentieren. Wenn ich Zeit habe und mich durch Satzkarpfen angeln muss verwende ich sehr gerne, völlig unauffällige Köder und hoffe dass diese bei den größeren Fischen nicht soviel Argwohn auslösen.

Beide Voraussetzungen waren hier aber nicht gegeben. Ich hatte erstens keine Zeit und zweitens gab es keine Satzkarpfen. 

Von daher, konnte ich mich mit "auffälligen" Ködern mal richtig austoben und verschiedenste Kombinationen ausprobieren. 

Halber Boilie / Halber Popup , Boilie mit kleinem Popup, Boilie mit schwimmenden Maiskörnern, klassischer Schneemann, Pellets mit Popups usw. 

Während der Ansitze haben sich dann meine „Erfolgskombinationen“ herauskristallisiert.

Tagsüber wenn ich „Unterhaltung“ wollte, habe ich sehr viel mit einer Kombination aus Pellets und Popup gefischt und konnte den ersten Fisch oft schon in der ersten „Angelstunde“ erwischen.  






Als vorteilhaft erwiesen sich dazu auch PVA Säckchen, die ich mit den Ködern auf die Reise schickte. Kleinste Pellets und etwas zerbrochene Boilies dazu, sorgten für eine schnelle Lockwirkung.  

Die "aufgepoppten Pellets" brachten mir während meiner Zeit im Dschungelcamp einige sehr schöne Fische. 

Neben einem schönen Schuppi konnte ich mit diesen Ködern auch einen starken Graser, einen Waller sowie einige Brachsen und Giebel verhaften. 


























Ähnlich erfolgreich war tagsüber aber auch die Kombination aus einem halben, weißen 24er White Coconut Boilie und einem halben gelben Birdfood Popup. 






Mit diesem Kombi-Köder konnte ich u.a. schöne Graser sowie einen Döbel und sogar einen Hecht erwischen. 











Wenn ich die Nächte blieb oder einfach etwas Ruhe haben wollte, legte ich immer völlig schnörkellos einen weißen 24mm Boilie ab. 

Das brachte natürlich etwas weniger Aktionen an der Rute, aber wenn sie dann mal ablief, waren es meistens auch recht ansehnliche Exemplare. 

Meine Erfolgsboilies liegen übrigens schon seit 4 oder 5 Jahren in meinem Angelkeller rum – die Fische hat das augenscheinlich nicht gestört. 






Bei einem Ansitz erwischte mich ein starkes Gewitter und ich entschied mich für einen vorzeitigen Abbruch – gerade noch rechtzeitig, wie sich später herausstellen sollte. Das wäre sonst verdammt ungemütlich bis gefährlich geworden. 

Alle anderen Ansitze brachten Fisch. Und zugegeben, in der Gewissheit ans Wasser fahren zu können dass man wahrscheinlich einen schönen Fisch fangen wird, ist schon ein schönes Gefühl. Könnte man sich dran gewöhnen. 

Welche der beiden Stellen besser lief, lässt sich im Nachhinein eigentlich gar nicht sagen. Bei den meisten Kurzsessions kam an beiden Stellen Fisch. 

Insgesamt waren die Nächte nicht so fängig wie gedacht, erhofft oder auch befürchtet.  
Die meisten Fische fing ich am Abend,  noch bevor es dunkel wurde. 
Das kam mir insofern sehr entgegen, als dass ich nicht unbedingt Nachtansitze machen musste um Fische zu fangen. 

Am Ende meiner 4-wöchigen Dschungelcamp-Exkursion kann ich auf einige schöne Fische fürs Fotoalbum und 7 verschiedene Fischarten zurückblicken. 

Das Dschungelcamp hatte aber neben den Fischen vor allem auch viel Ruhe und Entspannung zu bieten. Eine kleine, versteckte Wohlfühl-Oase für den Sommer in der Heimat.

Wasser, wilde Landschaft, schöne Fische und ich mittendrin. 

Jedes 5-Sterne Hotel kann mir dagegen gestohlen bleiben. 

Das ist Angeln.   






Danke fürs Lesen.


----------



## Welpi (3. September 2017)

*AW: Karpfenangeln: Mein Sommer im Dschungelcamp!*

Hallo Franz, sehr schöner und stimmungsvoller Bericht mit tollen Bildern, vielen Dank! Ich hab dieses Jahr nach längerer Abstinenz wieder mit Nachtansitzen auf Karpfen begonnen....das ist eine wirklich schöne aber auch spannende Angelei...beim Lesen Deines Berichtes hat man fast das Gefühl, dabei gewesen zu sein [emoji6]


----------



## hanzz (3. September 2017)

*AW: Karpfenangeln: Mein Sommer im Dschungelcamp!*

Toller Bericht Franz

Hab jede deiner Sessions, welche du in Live vom Wasser geteilt hast, mitverfolgt und das war schon spannend.

Einfaches Angeln -Tolle Fische - Urlaub für die Seele


----------



## Nachtportier (4. September 2017)

*AW: Karpfenangeln: Mein Sommer im Dschungelcamp!*

Hallo Franz,

wunderschönes Gewässer (hätte ich hier auch gern!!), tolle Fische, schöne Fotos und ein ganz feiner Bericht!! 

Danke und weiter so!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Karpfenangeln: Mein Sommer im Dschungelcamp!*

Tolle Geschichte, tolle Fotos - bei uns in B-W ja leider nicht legal möglich (nachtangeln).

Umso schöner, das quasi hier "miterleben" zu können..


----------



## keinangelprofi (4. September 2017)

*AW: Karpfenangeln: Mein Sommer im Dschungelcamp!*

Daumen hoch!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Karpfenangeln: Mein Sommer im Dschungelcamp!*

Hallo Franz, 

 schöner Bericht, Danke fürs teilen. 

 Das die Fische aus keinem sehr stark befischten Gewässer kommen ist ihnen anzusehen. 

 Endlich mal keine Hängebauchschweine. 

 Es scheint allerdings auch, dass sie sehr sehr langsam Abwachsen. Verhältnis - bulliger Kopf / Nacken zum Körper.|kopfkrat

 Täusche ich mich oder kannst Du dies bestätigen? 

 #h


----------



## zokker (4. September 2017)

*AW: Karpfenangeln: Mein Sommer im Dschungelcamp!*

Sehr, sehr schöner, ausführlicher Bericht und tolle Bilder. 

Danke dafür.


----------



## anglermeister17 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Karpfenangeln: Mein Sommer im Dschungelcamp!*

Danke Franz für den sauberen Bericht! Macht Lust aufs Angeln.


----------



## sunny (4. September 2017)

*AW: Karpfenangeln: Mein Sommer im Dschungelcamp!*

Bin zwar kein Karpfenangler, aber mal wieder nen klasse Bericht von dir #6#6#6.


----------



## Ossipeter (4. September 2017)

*AW: Karpfenangeln: Mein Sommer im Dschungelcamp!*

Merci Franz, ganz großes Kino!


----------



## Franky (4. September 2017)

*AW: Karpfenangeln: Mein Sommer im Dschungelcamp!*

Sehr geil! Kann man mehr von lesen - ohne Haue! :m


----------



## Trollwut (4. September 2017)

*AW: Karpfenangeln: Mein Sommer im Dschungelcamp!*

Gefällt mir sehr gut. Danke fürs Schreiben!


----------



## Bibbelmann (4. September 2017)

*AW: Karpfenangeln: Mein Sommer im Dschungelcamp!*

DAs mit dem Fass und Anfutterstock... priceless!  : )


----------



## feederbrassen (4. September 2017)

*AW: Karpfenangeln: Mein Sommer im Dschungelcamp!*

Danke für;s teilen.Hat mir sehr gut gefallen.#6


----------



## Chris1711 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Karpfenangeln: Mein Sommer im Dschungelcamp!*

Schöner Bericht, auch von mir Daumen hoch. Bin auch von Anfang an immer auf Raubfische unterwegs gewesen. Aber so ein Paar Ansitze geben einem mehr als jede Spinntour. Das muss ich schon eingestehen....


----------



## Franz_16 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Karpfenangeln: Mein Sommer im Dschungelcamp!*

Danke für die netten Rückmeldungen  
Ja, war wirklich eine schöne Zeit. Bin ja normal nicht so der Karpfenangler, aber das hat mir wirklich richtig gut gefallen. 



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Das die Fische aus keinem sehr stark befischten Gewässer kommen ist ihnen anzusehen.
> 
> Endlich mal keine Hängebauchschweine.
> 
> ...



Hallo Fischkopp 1961,
das hast du genau richtig erkannt. 
Ich hab mal noch ein paar Fisch-Bilder angehängt  

So viele leidenschaftliche Karpfenangler, die die Fische auch mal etwas mit hochwertigem Futter verwöhnen haben das Gewässer bislang noch nicht entdeckt.


----------



## menorge (7. September 2017)

*AW: Karpfenangeln: Mein Sommer im Dschungelcamp!*

Sensationeller Bericht Franz und spitzen Fische!!!


----------



## macman (8. September 2017)

*AW: Karpfenangeln: Mein Sommer im Dschungelcamp!*

Super#6

Klasse Bericht#6#6

Immer wieder gerne und gut zu lesen.#6#6#6

DANKE fürs Teilen!!

Gruß Marco


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Karpfenangeln: Mein Sommer im Dschungelcamp!*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> DAs mit dem Fass und Anfutterstock... priceless!  : )


Da muss ich auch jedes Mal grinsen ;-)


----------



## Art (15. September 2017)

*AW: Karpfenangeln: Mein Sommer im Dschungelcamp!*

Super Bericht! Bin zwar Anfänger wens um karpfenanglerei gehts aber so ein Bericht vor allem Stellenauswahl und Gewässer Erkundung - kann ich viel lernen und dafür Danke! Die Ruhe am Angelplatz - kann ich nur neidisch sein.


----------



## Peter_Piper (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Karpfenangeln: Mein Sommer im Dschungelcamp!*

Hallo Franz, 
gerade erst entdeckt und mit großer Freude gelesen. Solche Storys sind kleine Preziosen hier im AB. Toll geschrieben und bebildert, vor allem die "schwimmende Futtertonne" - herrlich! Man fühlt sich mittendrin im Schilfgürtel, dazu noch das augenscheinlich wunderschöne Gewässer und die schönen Fische,...Vielen Dank dafür! Gerne mehr davon!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Karpfenangeln: Mein Sommer im Dschungelcamp!*



horst&monika schrieb:


> Hallo Franz,
> gerade erst entdeckt und mit großer Freude gelesen. Solche Storys sind kleine Preziosen hier im AB. Toll geschrieben und bebildert, vor allem die "schwimmende Futtertonne" - herrlich! Man fühlt sich mittendrin im Schilfgürtel, dazu noch das augenscheinlich wunderschöne Gewässer und die schönen Fische,...Vielen Dank dafür! Gerne mehr davon!!!



Danke fürs Lob. Freut mich natürlich, wenn der Bericht gefällt. 

War eine tolle Sommerangelei in meinem Schilfgürtel  

Wichtig war mir auch zu zeigen, dass man sich auch mal mit "normalem" Tackle und ohne viel Schnickschnak ans Karpfenangeln rantrauen darf. 

Bei jeglicher Angelart mache ich mir gerne und oft Gedanken über die Stellenwahl. Rauszufinden wie die Flossenträger ticken, wann sie sich wo aufhalten usw. das sind die spannenden Elemente beim Angeln. Wenn man das gut hinbekommt, dann kommt das fangen automatisch. 

Ich kann in diesem Zusammenhang auch nur immerwieder auf den Bericht und den Film von Boardie Trollwut hinweisen:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332591

Er geht da sehr, sehr ähnlich vor. Macht sich aber beim Füttern noch mehr Gedanken als ich und fängt entsprechend auch nochmal deutlich besser


----------



## geomas (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Karpfenangeln: Mein Sommer im Dschungelcamp!*

Danke an „horst&monika” fürs Aufstöbern des Berichts und ein herzliches „Hut ab!” in Richtung Autor!

Sehr schön lebendig geschrieben und bebildert. Die blaue Tonne kommt richtig gut, der Rüssel-Giebel ebenfalls (hab ich noch nie so gesehen).
Bin selbst kein Karpfenangler, finde Berichte wie Deinen, Franz, aber um Klassen interessanter als manche der Rig- und Futter-verliebten Reports der Szene-Cracks ;-)

Also spät und aus der Ferne „Petri”, Georg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Karpfenangeln: Mein Sommer im Dschungelcamp!*



geomas schrieb:


> Danke an „horst&monika” fürs Aufstöbern des Berichts und ein herzliches „Hut ab!” in Richtung Autor!
> 
> Sehr schön lebendig geschrieben und bebildert. Die blaue Tonne kommt richtig gut, der Rüssel-Giebel ebenfalls (hab ich noch nie so gesehen).
> Bin selbst kein Karpfenangler, finde Berichte wie Deinen, Franz, aber um Klassen interessanter als manche der Rig- und Futter-verliebten Reports der Szene-Cracks ;-)
> ...



Absolut!!!


----------



## Gast (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Karpfenangeln: Mein Sommer im Dschungelcamp!*

Hi,
ich finde es toll wenn man Brassen genau so behandelt wie Karpfen.
Es legt sich lange nicht jeder Karpfenangler auch eine Brasse auf die Abhakmatte #6


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Karpfenangeln: Mein Sommer im Dschungelcamp!*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich finde es toll wenn man Brassen genau so behandelt wie Karpfen.
> Es legt sich lange nicht jeder Karpfenangler auch eine Brasse auf die Abhakmatte #6



Ich wollte ja eigentlich nur Karpfen fangen. Aber als dann plötzlich ein Döbel, ein Hecht und ein Waller auf die Boilies gingen wollte ich dann schon auch noch die anderen "Fischarten" irgendwie voll machen, inkl. Brassen, Giebel etc. 

Nich ganz unschuldig sind da auch die Kollegen aus dem Live-vom-Wasser Thread da hatte ich ja immer gepostet, wenn ich in meinem Dschungelcamp saß  Kann man auch nochmal schön nachlesen ab Seite 712 
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=241738&page=712


----------



## .Sebastian. (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Karpfenangeln: Mein Sommer im Dschungelcamp!*

Schöner Bericht und tolle Fänge! Petri zu den erarbeiteten Fischen #6


----------



## Zyclop (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Karpfenangeln: Mein Sommer im Dschungelcamp!*

Wow,

die Bilder sehen klasse aus, Glückwunsch zu den Fängen und natürlich zum Urlaub selbst. Hat sich scheinbar richtig gelohnt.


----------



## Fruehling (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Karpfenangeln: Mein Sommer im Dschungelcamp!*

Ein "klassischer Franz", welche Freude! #6

Betreibst Du eigentlich deine Internetseite noch, auf der vor vielen Jahren bereits in Mengen ähnliche Beiträge zu lesen waren?

Bleib so! Unangestrengt und immer am Puls der Fische...


----------

